# "Stairway To Heaven" Oahu Hawaii



## tasteofjace (Mar 5, 2012)

Shot this when I was in Hawaii last summer. 

For more information on the location you can read it here. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ha%27ik%C5%AB_Stairs


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 5, 2012)

Great shot!



tasteofjace said:


> Shot this when I was in Hawaii last summer.
> 
> For more information on the location you can read it here.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ha%27ik%C5%AB_Stairs


----------



## tasteofjace (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## dstppy (Mar 6, 2012)

Stairway To Heaven
Splendid Photograph my friend
see what I did there?

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## El_Pickerel (Mar 6, 2012)

I guess the people saying "don't look down" are the people who forgot their cameras and want shots like that.


----------



## kiniro (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome picture!
I'm going to O'ahu in a couple of weeks and would love to go there and walk the stairs but the wikipedia link says that they are closed to the public. :'(


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 8, 2012)

Very beautiful shot! I can't wait to go there


----------

